# Crib Ideas



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well found out we're having our first baby. Ofcourse I'm excited to build a crib, changing table, bunk beds, tree houses, etc etc! 

Anyway, I'm going to start with the crib, but I can't decide what to build anyone know of any really unique or convienent cribs? I will be doing my own plans, just looking for some ideas to look at an put into one good crib...


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats chubby. It's such a wonderful blessing to have a little baby around the house to always keep you smiling. Here's a crib that I built for my new son. Its pretty much my own design. however, I did have some inspiration from a few I found online.


----------



## kevspyder (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got the Americas Best Ever Woodworking projects and shop ideas for 2008. There is a really nice crib that rocks in there with plans and everything.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im an idiot. here's the link I meant to put in my previous post. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow Firefighter, that's one hell of a crib. I've been order, by the wife, to make a crib that is convertable to a day bed, then twin bed--so we don't have to keep buying upgrades. That kinda' limits my options, but I will see what's out there. Anyone know of any good ideas in that neighborhood?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

chubby190 said:


> Wow Firefighter, that's one hell of a crib. I've been order, by the wife, to make a crib that is convertable to a day bed, then twin bed--so we don't have to keep buying upgrades. That kinda' limits my options, but I will see what's out there. Anyone know of any good ideas in that neighborhood?


Take a good look at the commercial offerings from Storkcraft, Basset, Jardine, etc... Since you want to come up with your own plans, those MFGs have some stuff that will give you some good ideas for a starting point. Also take a look at the crib that Firefighter buit for his baby. Gonna be a happy little camper in that thing! 

Please post your experience in the build up here. Some of us are trying to be pappas for the first time as well, and want to do what you are doing...


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

You could visit this site and there a few examples to give you a start on an idea and a plan.
http://plans.the3house.com/index.php


----------



## mrsocks (Jan 29, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Some of us are trying to be pappas for the first time as well, and want to do what you are doing...


well see, when a man and a woman love each other, the man puts his p.... 

 sorry, couldnt pass that one up.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats! any update about your project?  Pics please...


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*You can get the*

plans, hardware kit and necessay accessories for exactly the crib your wife is requesting at www.rockler.com

The plans are pretty straight forward, even for someone like me that doesn't follow plans too well. I built one for my Grandson with a few minor modifications. It is a drop side crib that converts to a day bed and then a single (double maybe?) bed.

I made all the parts for conversion to a bed while I was making the crib and the stashed them in the loft of the shop.

The one major deviation in my version is that instead of round tennons on the ends of the ballisters, I made them square and then prepared the pockets in the sides and ends with the hollow chisel mortiser. That way, they can't be turned providing an unsafe condition (if they were turned, the spacing would get larger).

Ed


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

*Little Guy Came Early*

Moved to Projects


----------



## garyger (Oct 23, 2008)

I took the easy way out. My mother bought the cribs for my twins(boy,girl). I made their oak high chairs which are stored for when they get married and have their own children.


----------



## Payperbiz (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there! It may be too late for this response but for other forum readers out there having a baby, you might want to consider a bassinet designed as a car. This goes for girls and boys. Our handyman in TX built one like a convertible for our baby girl that we keep it to this day.


----------

